# Congrats to SRW



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Snooping about on EE I see @SRW and Lily had a fantastic weekend winning a Derby, and I'm sure Jake had a good run too!


----------



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

Congratulations SRW!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

@SRW, congratulations to you and Lily.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Fantastic! Kudos ! Hats off! Salute ! Congratulations! Well Done ! Impressive!


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

His avatar information says he has been banned.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

michaeldwilson said:


> His avatar information says he has been banned.


I hope not. Although some may not appreciate his comments he provides helpful information and good training advice.

It’s each members choice what they read, what advice they take, how they allow it to affect them, and what they do with their own dogs. 

Soon there will be no field people involved with this forum, at a time that I’m seeing a push toward versatility within the conformation world. 

Just my opinion…


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I hope not. Although some may not appreciate his comments he provides helpful information and good training advice.
> 
> It’s each members choice what they read, what advice they take, how they allow it to affect them, and what they do with their own dogs.
> 
> ...


I have to agree. He was sometimes curt but offered something valuable to this forum.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

@ArkansasGold ?? Is SRW banned?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have no idea why he was banned and that’s out of my purview, but I found him very helpful and knowledgeable when asked specific questions about field training. He was smart ass occasionally, but I don’t care and I never thought he was brutal — just to the point. Everyone communicates in different ways and unless someone is being intentionally hateful it doesn’t faze me. I just think, “Well, I don’t agree with that” and move on along.

I saw his last post was a discussion where he said something about Elton John, but I didn’t see anything specifically targeted unless he carried that on further behind the scenes.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Disciplinary actions are confidential between the Mod Team and the individual member. Since y’all can see that he was banned, I will say that bans can be both temporary and permanent.

If the discussion on SRW’s ban continues, I will close this thread. The ONLY reason I am leaving it open is so that people can continue to congratulate him on winning the derby with Lily.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Just as a reminder:

15. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are prohibited in posting the following types of threads: Due to the nature of certain threads, and the outcome that usually follows certain threads, we do NOT allow the following types of disgruntle threads : “I am leaving this board”, “I am taking a break from this board”, or ”*what happen to this (disciplined) member?”; *additionally, *any discussions or threads about a member's warning or banning are prohibited.* All of these types of threads cause more issues, and many times more drama on the board. *All actions taken upon a GRF board member is strictly between that member and the GRF Forum Management Team.* Also any discussion that mentions self hurting or suicidal thoughts or actions will not be permitted. These are very serious topics and need professional assistance, more than a Golden Retriever Forum can provide. Any kind of the previously mentioned threads may be closed and/or moved out of view of the general membership. If a member persists in continuing to create such types of threads, the GRF Forum Management Team will take action against the member that may include temporary and/or permanent suspension of a member's account.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Congratulations SRW!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats SRW


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> Just as a reminder:
> 
> 15. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are prohibited in posting the following types of threads: Due to the nature of certain threads, and the outcome that usually follows certain threads, we do NOT allow the following types of disgruntle threads : “I am leaving this board”, “I am taking a break from this board”, or ”*what happen to this (disciplined) member?”; *additionally, *any discussions or threads about a member's warning or banning are prohibited.* All of these types of threads cause more issues, and many times more drama on the board. *All actions taken upon a GRF board member is strictly between that member and the GRF Forum Management Team.* Also any discussion that mentions self hurting or suicidal thoughts or actions will not be permitted. These are very serious topics and need professional assistance, more than a Golden Retriever Forum can provide. Any kind of the previously mentioned threads may be closed and/or moved out of view of the general membership. If a member persists in continuing to create such types of threads, the GRF Forum Management Team will take action against the member that may include temporary and/or permanent suspension of a member's account.


Sorry for asking. I occasionally feel that we allow so much useless banter that the actual benefit of this forum is lost. It becomes more of a soap opera then a Golden Retriever Forum. I guess I added to that today, that was not my intent.

I will remember Rule 15 in the future.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Just a question, if it's allowed, can @SRW be unbanned ?What are the rules on that?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Closing the thread now.


----------

